# LiFePo4 Battery, EV battery, E-bike battery



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

joolee said:


> JooLee Battery is a professional manufacturer of LiFePo4 battery use to e-bike, power tools, toys, aircraft, Auto car, Bus, Scooter and so on. 5Ah to 1500Ah of the capacity and 3V to 550V of the Voltage. Delivery time is short ,good quality and low price, our company also can be customized according to customer's different needs. And we can provide OEM and ODM service at the same time. For more informations, please visit: http://www.joolee.com.cn
> 12V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
> 24V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
> 36V,5Ah/10Ah/20Ah/30Ah/40Ah/50Ah/100Ah/150Ah
> ...


this crowd will be most interested in your 'square' lifepo4 batteries with capacity of 100ah, 180ah per 3.2v cell. How about if you post your price, per cell, delivered to final destination in domestic USA?

Also post payment methods accepted, and delivery time...


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

He quoted me "$24,000 to $27,000" for 60 units of 200Ah. Price was to include BMS and charger... (even though I didn't want them) .... no reply after I told him price expectations....


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> He quoted me "$24,000 to $27,000" for 60 units of 200Ah. Price was to include BMS and charger... (even though I didn't want them) .... no reply after I told him price expectations....


wow, ok, $2.08/ah is a lot! but even taking out $2k for a charger and BMS, it would still be a lot. 


d


----------



## joolee (Oct 16, 2010)

dtbaker said:


> this crowd will be most interested in your 'square' lifepo4 batteries with capacity of 100ah, 180ah per 3.2v cell. How about if you post your price, per cell, delivered to final destination in domestic USA?
> 
> Also post payment methods accepted, and delivery time...


Hello, Dan

If only the cells, according to your requests, the price we can do 1.70USD to 2.15USD per Ah, not include BMS, Charger and Shipping cost.

If you have any problem, please contact me, my email: [email protected]

Joo Ye


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

joolee said:


> Hello, Dan
> 
> If only the cells, according to your requests, the price we can do 1.70USD to 2.15USD per Ah, not include BMS, Charger and Shipping cost.
> 
> ...



we already have established sources for cells at $1.20 to $1.30 /ah in stock in US. Unless you can do better I would not expect much business....


d


----------

